# Dramatic presentations



## jjraby (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a strong urge to use the restroom or take an important call in the service if this type of worships style is going on. Am i the only one? How do i combat this sin of wanted to skip church if i know a dramatic presentation is going to be going on Sunday morning?


----------



## CNJ (Jul 2, 2010)

It's not the Regulative Principle, is it! I know that some churches interpret this principle differently.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Jul 2, 2010)

What is the definition of "Dramatic Presentation"


----------



## ADKing (Jul 2, 2010)

jjraby said:


> How do i combat this sin of wanted to skip church if i know a dramatic presentation is going to be going on Sunday morning?


 
Wanting to "skip church" or forsake the assembling of ourselves together, or violating the Sabbath is a sin, it is true. But this should be carefully distniguished from wanting to avoid idolatry which is not only not a sin, it is a duty commanded in the second commandment. The best remedy to this struggle is to go to a church that does not countenance the violation of the regulative principle of worship.


----------

